# Both my girls



## Asmodiel (Dec 10, 2003)

Ok, I finally got good, non-blurry pictures of my girls. Here they are. Enjoy


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Wow, they are beautiful!


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Cute!


----------



## kazzles (Nov 7, 2004)

omg that cat reminds me so much of my bfs parents cat.. her names phoebe n looks exactly like her!!!!!


----------



## Misery (Oct 18, 2004)

Cool cats. That grey is a neat looking color in that pic. I didn't even see two cat's in the third pic unitl I saw it's eyes, LOL.

There's a lot of black cats on here too.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Misery said:


> I didn't even see two cat's in the third pic unitl I saw it's eyes


I didn't see that till you pointed that out! I like how the last pic turned out, it made your cats eye look like gold trimmed saucers


----------



## Asmodiel (Dec 10, 2003)

Thanks.

The flash on that camera is awesome too. That room has only rope lights along with ceiling, and for any of you who have seen rope lighting, you know it looks nice but generates very little light.

The first and last pics are my faves.


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Nice kitties! The grey one looks especially fluffy!


----------



## stormy (Dec 7, 2003)

Great pics!!! I love those glowing eyes in the third pic!!


----------



## violina23 (Jun 28, 2004)

talk about a puff-ball! Cute


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Awww...cute kitties. And from the looks of it, that room is gorgeous too. Can we have more pictures of it for the interior decorating freaks like me? lol


----------



## Asmodiel (Dec 10, 2003)

Heh, sure. That is their favorite room, so that could be arranged.


----------



## Joys (Jan 12, 2004)

They are so beautiful!


----------



## sweetmackenzie (Nov 10, 2004)

* Your kitties are gorgeous!!*


----------



## fluffy (Sep 7, 2004)

They are so lovely!


----------



## Asmodiel (Dec 10, 2003)

Ok, ForJazz requested more...so you get more. As per her request, I made the room a bit more visable. Enjoy.










daytime shots come out better









caught Samantha in mid-yawn


















Ok, you can see a good portion of the room









This is one content cat


----------



## sweetmackenzie (Nov 10, 2004)

* I love pics of your kitties! They are beautiful!*


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

I like the chin scratches pic!  :lol:


----------



## Asmodiel (Dec 10, 2003)

Danke schön... they like to think they're beautiful...then again...what cat doesn't?


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

They are beautiful! 

*do you play chess?*


----------



## Asmodiel (Dec 10, 2003)

Yes, I like the game, but I'm not a hardcore serious player or anything.

That's my favorite set though. Parents got it in Europe 20 or so odd years ago.


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

Asmodiel said:


> Yes, I like the game, but I'm not a hardcore serious player or anything.
> 
> That's my favorite set though. Parents got it in Europe 20 or so odd years ago.


It's nice! I don't play chess - my hubby does.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Beautiful kitties in a lovely room!


----------

